# Bissanzeiger beim Feederangeln (Mini-Bissanzeiger?)



## Seneca (18. März 2014)

Mir ist schon klar, dass der Bissanzeiger im Prinzip die Rutenspitze ist, die man die meiste Zeit im Auge haben sollte.

Allerdings suche ich seit längerem nach einem zusätzlichen Bissanzeiger, vor allem wenn die beiden Ruten ein wenig auseinander stehen und ich nicht ständig wie ein Bekloppter hin und her gucken will, wie man beim Tennisgucken:q

Eigentlich funktionieren Aalglocken ja ganz gut, allerdings machen selbst die kleinsten Klemmen auf der Feederspitze ganz schönen Lackschaden und beim schnellen Anhieb fliegen die schon mal weg.

Jetzt habe ich im Internet einen elektronischen Mini-Bissanzeiger gesehen, den man direkt an der Rute befestigt und der wie "großer" Bissanziger funktioniert.

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr damit gemacht? Taugen die Dinger was?


----------



## Aalchris (18. März 2014)

*AW: Bissanzeiger beim Feederangeln (Mini-Bissanzeiger?)*

Hallo

Also die Minibissanzeiger die ich bisher hatte habe ich meist nur 1 mal ausprobiert und mich danach geärgert wieder Müll gekauft zu haben.
die Befestigung an den Ruten ist net so toll und die Empfindlichkeit der Bisserkennung is je nach Lust und Laune.
Vielleicht gibts auch gute Produkte, habe bisher nur Modelle unter 8€ probiert.
Ich benutze billige Standard Bissanzeiger oder auch Glöckchen mit Plastikklemme zum schrauben da gibts bei mir zumindest keine Kratzer.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Bissanzeiger beim Feederangeln (Mini-Bissanzeiger?)*

Balzer hat da z. B. ne tolle Feederrute. Die hat zusätzliche Seitenspitzen wo man Glocken oder Knicklichter einhängen kann. Das Ganze kam von L Hülße...auf dessen HP steht glaub ich sogar ne Bauanleitung.


----------



## Monster Wels (18. März 2014)

*AW: Bissanzeiger beim Feederangeln (Mini-Bissanzeiger?)*

Was fürne Feederrute isn das?


----------



## Slick (18. März 2014)

*AW: Bissanzeiger beim Feederangeln (Mini-Bissanzeiger?)*

Ich habe Vibrationssensoren an meinem Feederarm(beidseitig).
Funktioniert gut.Ich kann dann auch noch meine Funkbissanzeiger dazuschalten und hab dann so mehr Reichweite.


Grüße


----------



## greta444 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Bissanzeiger beim Feederangeln (Mini-Bissanzeiger?)*

Hallo,

Ich hab es auch etwas "eigen" gelöst:
hab an beiden Feederruten eine feine Freilaufrolle und normale Bissanzeiger gekauft. Meist behalte ich die Rutenspitzen im Auge ohne Bissanzeiger, wenn ich mal kurz weggehe (grille oder so #6  ) kann ich den Freilauf einstellen und die Bissanzeiger anmachen ohne Sorgen zu haben, dass ich einen Fisch verpasse oder die Angeln im Wasser liegen!
Grüße


----------



## Seele (18. März 2014)

*AW: Bissanzeiger beim Feederangeln (Mini-Bissanzeiger?)*

Geht auch sehr gut mit Waller Vibrationsbissanzeiger. So fischen wir am Po immer auf Köfis. Rute am Besten dann noch in den Wallerständer hoch rein stellen und es entgeht kein kleinster Zupfer mehr. Sieht man teilweise gar nicht richtig an der Spitze, da schlägt der Bissanzeiger schon an, sofern richtig eingestellt.


----------



## Slick (18. März 2014)

*AW: Bissanzeiger beim Feederangeln (Mini-Bissanzeiger?)*

Was ich vergessen habe.

Aalglocken am Feederarm(beidseitig) sind auch gute Bissanzeiger.


----------



## ruhrangler (18. März 2014)

*AW: Bissanzeiger beim Feederangeln (Mini-Bissanzeiger?)*

ich hab diese glöckchen an meinen feederruten, die halten und mach nix kaputt


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Bissanzeiger beim Feederangeln (Mini-Bissanzeiger?)*



Monster Wels schrieb:


> Was fürne Feederrute isn das?



Diese:

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_.../balzer-magna-spezial-feeder-ruten/detail.jsf


----------



## Monster Wels (18. März 2014)

*AW: Bissanzeiger beim Feederangeln (Mini-Bissanzeiger?)*

Alles Klar


----------



## kati48268 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Bissanzeiger beim Feederangeln (Mini-Bissanzeiger?)*



D1985 schrieb:


> Balzer hat da z. B. ne tolle Feederrute. Die hat zusätzliche Seitenspitzen wo man Glocken oder Knicklichter einhängen kann. Das Ganze kam von L Hülße...auf dessen HP steht glaub ich sogar ne Bauanleitung.


Hier eine ähnliche Entwicklung, nutzbar an jeder Art von Rute, egal ob Rolle offen oder Bügel zu. Mit Glöckchen + Beleuchtung.
http://helis-biss.de/news.php


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Bissanzeiger beim Feederangeln (Mini-Bissanzeiger?)*

wen ich feeder will ich aktives fischen machen.
ansonsten ne normale grund rute,futter korb pipser.

feedere auch bei nacht,alles ohne pipser aal glocke,knicklicht adapter auf die spitze fertig.


----------



## Slick (19. März 2014)

*AW: Bissanzeiger beim Feederangeln (Mini-Bissanzeiger?)*

Ich feeder auf alles was Flossen hat.
Generell wenn es dunkel wird,da sehr viele Grundeln in Main schwimmen.
Wenn man Nachts immer auf das Knicklicht starrt bewegt sich die Rutenspitze(Knicklicht) nach ein paar Stunden von ganz alleine,ohne Fischkontakt.:q
Aalglocken an der Rutenspitze sind nervtötend.
Aalglocken(für die sensiblen Bisse) und Vibrationssensoren(für die härteren Bisse) am Feederarm,damit fahr ich recht gut.

Selbsthaken tun sie sich auch selbst, durch eine 10-20 cm Schlaufe.


Grüße


----------



## Andal (19. März 2014)

*AW: Bissanzeiger beim Feederangeln (Mini-Bissanzeiger?)*

Also ihr sprecht doch eher von x-beliebigem Grundangeln, das ihr mit Feederruten betreibt!? Denn Feedern geht irgendwie anders... so mit einer Rute, aktiv und konzentriert!


----------



## Slick (19. März 2014)

*AW: Bissanzeiger beim Feederangeln (Mini-Bissanzeiger?)*



Andal schrieb:


> Also ihr sprecht doch eher von x-beliebigem Grundangeln, das ihr mit Feederruten betreibt!? Denn Feedern geht irgendwie anders... so mit einer Rute, aktiv und konzentriert!



Hi Andal,

ich schau auch meistens auf die Rutenspitze,aber es gibt mal Augenblicke, da bindet man mal ein Haken oder hat was anderes zu tun.

Grüße


----------



## Andal (19. März 2014)

*AW: Bissanzeiger beim Feederangeln (Mini-Bissanzeiger?)*

Du musst dich bei mir nicht rechtfertigen. |wavey:


----------

